# Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht



## huntertech (30. Mai 2010)

*Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Also ich suche eine günstige Lüftersteuerung für meinen neuen Gaming-Kasten. Es sollten mindestens 4 Lüfteranschlüsse da sein, 5 wären aber auch nicht schlecht 

Was mir wichtig ist, ist eine gute Verarbeitung, kein allzu hoher Preis und vorallem eine Funktion, dass alle Lüfter erstmal 12V bekommen um anzulaufen und dann erst wieder runtergeregelt werden. Eine Temperaturauslesung brauche ich eigentlich nicht.

Sollte man da mal bei Zalman und Scythe gucken? Und was taugen diese 10€-Regler? Und gibts überhaupt so eine Funktion, dass die Lüfter mit 12V andrehen?


EDIT: Ist sowas hier ok? http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...FC1-Plus-Luefter-Controller-silver::6916.html Wäre doch schon was anständiges oder, so von der Verarbeitung und der Leistung her?


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Die Anlauffunktion mit 12V kenn ich bei keiner käuflichen Lüftersteuerung, wenn dann müsste man das selber bauen...


----------



## huntertech (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Wie geht denn sowas? Und wenns zu schwer wird, kann man sich ja die Punkte, an denen die Lüfter laufen sollen mit nem Edding auf den Reglern markieren, am Anfang hochdrehen und dann wieder auf die markierten Punkte zurückdrehen 

Wie siehts denn mit den anderen Fragen aus? Ist die verlinkte Zalman-Steuerung zu empfehlen? Und habe ich das richtig verstanden, dass 6 3-pin Lüfter (also normale Gehäuselüfter) da drankönnen?


----------



## Stille (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Die NMT Serie von Noisemagic startet mit 12V. Sie liefert bis 2,5 Watt pro Modul (wieviel Lüfter das sind musst du selber nachrechnen). Ist sicherlich nicht das woran du gedacht hast, ist aber ein Top Produkt.


----------



## huntertech (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Die kann man aber leider aufgrund der 2 Lüfteranschlusse leider vergessen, dann müsste ich wieder zwei Stück davon kaufen und die Regeln ja Temperaturabhängig.

Also wenn es sowas wie den 12V-Start normalerweise nicht gibt, wie findet ihr denn die hier:

Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Displays » NZXT Sentry 2 TouchScreen Fan-Controller

Oder die (schon mal verlinkt):

Caseking.de » Silent PC » Lüfter-Controller » Zalman ZM-MFC1 Plus Lüfter-Controller - silver



Die untere wäre dann irgendwie ja praktischer, weil man am Anfang direkt hochdrehen kann, bei der oberen ists Design einfach geil und man kann sie nebenbei noch als Temperatursensor für die Zimmertemperatur missbrauchen


----------



## milesdavis (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Selberbauen ist doch viel cooler!

Teile gibts bei conrad.de oder reichelt.de

Anleitungen hier

mfg miles


----------



## huntertech (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Günstige Lüftersteuerung mit 12V-Start gesucht*

Nee du, lass mal


----------

